# My first taste, autobiographic short story (warning, profanity within)



## Efergoh (Oct 24, 2006)

..


----------



## benaccent (Nov 7, 2006)

That is some scary stuff man, have you thought about writing a book? that is a great story.

It must have been bad for you and your buddys to go through somthing like that even though its what you trained for.


----------



## Efergoh (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks. I considered writting a book, but decided against it. An occassional short story is one thing, but I don't think I have the attention span for a book.


----------



## brighteyesphotos (Nov 9, 2006)

I've read this before and it still never fails to send chills down my back. And on the eve of Veteran's Day, I thank you.


----------

